# Ambient Mix



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

thx for sharing.. i like the Chaos as shelter mp3 the best


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

That is a great set of tunes and sounds. If you ever want to post the full uncut version on Gravecast.com, I would be more than happy to post it. I think the mix would be a great soundtrack to play at Haunts for people waiting in line.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Just downloaded all of the tracks. I don't have a haunt, but I love listening to this stuff. I have downloaded so many songs and sound files created by members and from links provided by members that I haven't had nearly enough time to listen to it all. Thanks, Dinosaur1972, and thanks to you all.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm glad you liked it. Credit where it's due ... most of the selections were introduced to me by Music from the Hearts of Space (my favorite radio show). HoS has had some really terrific Halloween-ish shows in the past, so be sure and listen to public radio this October to see what they come up with this year.


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 16, 2007)

These are Great. Thanks Dino.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

I love Raison d'etre, and just recently discovered them via Pumpkinrot.com . Thanks for sharing!


----------

